# Taylormade - Are they still trading?



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone
I was hoping to buy some screen covers from the Taylormade stand at the NEC but they didn't appear to be there. Their website lists the NEC as one of the venues they would be attending.
Yesterday and today I have been trying to contact them via their website and phone but have no response.
Does anyone know if they are still trading?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

They were at Shepton Mallet in January


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've never dealt with them but as some customer comments I hear remind me of Richard and MTH Autogas, nothing would surprise me.

Dave


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> I've never dealt with them but as some customer comments I hear remind me of Richard and MTH Autogas, nothing would surprise me.
> 
> Dave


That is a very unfair comment. They are still trading but because they are a small family firm they trade from home so it could be a few days before they are in a position to answer. We visited tem last year and they are very nice people and do not slag off the other maker of external covers as they do.


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

I sent an E mail yesterday for a price, but I have not had a reply.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Keep trying.

They run the business from home and have to do the shopping from time to time. :roll: 

I think they forget to switch the answerphone on quite regularly, but their screens are very good so I hope they are still in business.

Hope this helps  

Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

We spoke to the Taylormade guy at Shepton and he was having some health problems and unable to measure up our motorhome for a screen.

He did say then that he was unsure how they were going to be able to staff the NEC show and also the Newark show as he was expecting to go into hospital again.

Maybe that is the problem as it is a family business.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I emailed them for some prices and got a reply after a few days. 

Some times you can Email big companys and here nowt!


I guess you just need to give them a bit of time.


Richard...


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

Spoke to Ann Taylor three weeks ago, Edward still not 100 per cent. I have some covers to be made in June.

I believe their daughter and and son in law will continue with the business if Edward has to call it a day.

The phone is the best way to contact them, please be patient the product is well worth the wait, honest.

Les.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We too have had emails from Ann confirming that due to health reasons things are not yet back to normal.

We have ordered some goods and told them there is no hurry.

We wish them well.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Raddoneur,

I do not understand why you claim my comment is unfair - I am just calling it as it is relayed to me, that customer communication is poor. You can deny it if you like but you cannot claim what I say is unfair, as it is straightforward fact.

Dave


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Camping at the Shepton Show in minus loads Centigrade, and again recently, made me appreciate how good these screens are.

They have also kept my van snug and secure in the recent cold blitz, although the strong winds across Berry Head meant I had to stick more velcro to the front of the van to keep them down!

Hope they keep going.

Paul


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We took delivery of our new screens from Taylormade just a couple of weeks ago. Ann sounded in good form then.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I ordered a Bike cover in August 2008.
As there is 2 types of covers. Ann rang me back to confirm which one I needed.
Had order within a couple of days.

Ann was a delightful lady to talk too and we would have nothing but praise for the way they handled the order.


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Brilliant Company to deal with & the product is good,But as said by others,small family business and sometimes you are gonna be ill and not able to work,as i am sure is the case in this instance,well worth waiting for thou  
Satis


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

My comment would be that Lunar, Pilot, Le Voyageaur weren't there - so in this climate it isn't surprising that a small firm isn't there.

Last year I looked for Nature Pure - I didn't find them - yet they were there. (I wasn't the only one who couldn't find them.

Carol


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Their screens are excellent and their bags for items too - we bought covers for our two recliners and they are superb.

Their covers kept us snug at -9C at Shepton, although we did not use the recliners that weekend!

Sad to hear of health problems but well worth the wait - we all tend to think that we will be answered almost before we send the inquiry and sometimes it just does not happen. There can be many reasons why this is so but that does not detract from the excellence of the products produced.

It is worth waiting for quality - as I was once told by my late father-in-law "only a rich man can afford to buy cheaply" - there are cheaper screens on the market but their quality is not a patch on those that are Taylormade, and no I do not work for them in any way!

And Yes! We did find Nature pure at Shepton last autumn, and bought the kit - it works superbly producing very high quality water without any unpleasant flavours - so we know they were there too!


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Taylormade chap had a knee operation before Christmas although he was at Shepton. He was having difficulty walking still & was was waiting to go into hospital to have his other knee done early this year so maybe that is why they are not there.

Motorhomer


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone 
Thanks for your replies and I will keep trying.
The screens for our present MH are from another leading brand but I think that they haven't worn very well in the 18 months we have had them so would like to give Taylormade a try this time.
Chris


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

I got a reply and cost this morning.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Just to let everyone know I have had a reply this evening and ill health seems to be the problem.
I will be placing my order tomorrow.
Chris


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry to be out of step on this one.
I had some taylormades for eighteen months. 

The 'silvering' had worn badly and was peeling in many places. The velcro was badly discoloured and the elastic holding down guys useless.

I approached the guy at Shepton hoping to come to an amicable agreement.

His solution was for me to buy another set and he would allow me £25 discount. This was after they informed that they had had trouble with faulty materials from their suppliers.

I may be stupid but not daft!!

I replaced them with a German made product supplied by VanComfort, and very happy with them I am.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Our taylor made screens on our last van where as good after 6years as the day we bought them doing 100 nights a year. Our present ones are the long length and yes they will blow up in strong wind as the supplied elastic ties at front are not brilliant so we just ust a long bungie from mirror to mirror. Unfortunately the velcro has discoloured but there again the van also gets dirty stood outside.

Steve


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Taylor mades arrived to-day.


----------

